# Best Synko compound



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I have been using Certainteed All purpose (blue box) mud for my filling and finishing coats. I love using this mud as it doesn't get gummy after half a pale and never need to re mix my material half way through. This mud applies to walls like no other. My sander recently told me this material is very hard to sand because it has glue. Another alternative for me would be Certainteed lite finish (green) but I find that mud is to gummy and feel like you need to make a lot of pulls to make it look good. The sander recommended Synko lite finish (green) to me and says it's the best mud to sand and has never had a problem with it. Told me lots of people are using it and love it. Anyone ever use this stuff? how is it? There's also Synko classic finish (red).


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Certainteed all purpose is great for coating and sanding. Your sander has sucked in too much dust. 

The yellow box taping mud has more glue in it. If you use that for coating it will definitely be a harder sanding.

No need for green. Ever.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Not using the yellow boxed mud for coating. just taping and installing beads. I'm sure the finishing muds are easier to sand but I'm also sure that certainteed all purpose mud isn't hard to sand.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It's my favourite. Been using it for years.

Synko is a last resort for me.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> It's my favourite. Been using it for years.
> 
> Synko is a last resort for me.


They don't have Synko out east?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it gets to Thunder Bay and not much further. That's where I am. But I'm sure it is able to be found elsewhere.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Terrence35 said:


> They don't have Synko out east?


Hell no it all cgc, certainteed or a local slop called platinum lite made by acadia drywall


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

if I ran a small company, all purpose. I do not like (lite all purpose) you cant tape with it I find. maybe tape and coat at the same time, hand tape. 

but I run automatic tools. (lite all purpose)jest don't cut it. 

as for brands CertainTeed vs Synko? I like both. but certainteed has thin boxes. cant tell what's tapeing or coating to white.


----------

